# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Këndoje këngën Malshovite

## riza2008

Këndoj këngët e vëndlindjes

Këndoj këngët e vëndlindjes
Si bilbili lart mbi pemë
I thëras shpirtit të dijes
Çoje zemrën der’më der’.

          Refreni :S’ka si këngët e tabanit
                         Flak’e prush llav’e vullkanit.

Kur këndoj këngët e mija
Dridhet toka nga gjëmimi
Me gjyma pihet rakia
Harratiset pikëllimi.

               Refreni :…………………

Dëgjoj këngën malshovite
Dhe mendohem pa u ndijerë
Je ti këngë që brezat rrite
Në mes malesh ku fryn erë.


                 Refreni :…………………

S’do harrohet kënga labe
Ajo rron në shpirtin tonë
Kur këndohet pas mesnate
Simfoni brënda në dhomë.


                 Refreni:S’ka si këngët e tabanit
                               Flak’e prush llav’e vullkanit.

P.S. Kenga Malshovite ka jehone te gjere jo vetem ne krahinen e saj,jo vetem ne rrethin e Permetit,por shume me gjere.Malshova e ka tundur flamurin e festivalit disa here.Eshte e vetmia krahine ne rrethin e Permetit qe kendon Labçe.Ketu une do sjell disa krijimet e mia qe kush e kendon kengen Malshovite le t'ja marri kur ka nje muhabet ne familje apo shoqeri.Gjithashtu do perpiqem t'u sjell edhe krijimet e hershme te krahines time,por per ç'far do krijim do t'ju s'qaroj se kujt i perkasin.Ky krijim eshte i imi dhe ju ftoj t'ja marrim njehere.Pershendes gjith bashkemoshataret e mij kudo qe ndodhen neper bote.Me respekt Rizai

----------


## riza2008

Dua s’di ç’far dua 
Nga duart e tua
Një zambak të bardhë
Dhe një kokërr ftua.
                                                        1
E dua zambakun
Që të ket’ arom’
Si aroma jote 
Që më le në dhom’

Dua ,s’di ç’far dua
Nga buzët e tua
Atë fjal’ magjike
Që të thot’ të dua.
                                                            3
Ato buz’ të ëmbla 
Me aromë ftoi
Ajo fjal’ magjike 
Që më përvëloi.

Dua s’di ç’far dua
Nga syçkat e tua
Me cep të qerpikut
Të luash me mua.
                                                            2
Me cep të qerpikut 
Të më japësh shënjë
E kupton ashiku
Që e pret në lëmë.

P.S. Pjese nga krijimtaria ime

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

I nderuar Riza, me pelqen fryma jote lirike, vargu i ngrohte e i embel, si shpirti i zones tuaj.
Personalisht, vleresoj edhe kengen me larte, por ajo ndjehet kur kendohet, ndersa "Dua, s'di çfar dua..." eshte nje lirike me fryme lasgushiane, qe e vleresoj.
Urimet me te mira e krijimtari te frutshme!

----------


## riza2008

U plaka s’më bëjnë këmbët
Të ngjitem në kristofuar
Ti shikoj malet me radhë
Dhe ti mbaj mbi këto duar.

     Refreni :

                U plaka i dëshpëruar
                Nga malli i pa plotsuar
                 Më ngeli kënga në buzë
                Dhe loti mu bë tërkuzë.

U plaka më lane sytë
S’i shikoj dot bukuritë
Ato që prekia për ditë
Më rritën si perënditë.

                   Refreni :

U plaka më treti malli
Për një arë,për një gur zalli
Të ishja ai i pari
Të qeshia si ditë behari.

                   Refreni :

Thinjat që kanë dal’ tek floku
Më lodhën me psherëtima
S’ka ku rritet borziloku
Nëpër kova nëpër krina.

                    Refreni :

Kush s’e kupton pleqërinë
Shpejt në hall ka për të rënë
Do ti duket dita natë
Nata s’do ti ketë kurr’hënë.

----------


## riza2008

Parfum të veçantë
Të bleu jotëmë
Bëri rrug të gjatë
Shtat male në këmbë.

Shtat male në këmbë
Shtat male kaluar
Arom lule mali
Për të dashuruar.

Çtë duhet parfumi
Ti nuk ke nevojë
Gjith lulet e botës
Ti kam bërë kurorë.

Gjith lulet e malit
Të kan mbirtek floku
Në shpirt gjith pranverën
Ta ka falur shoku.

Në  për errësirë
Ti ndriçon si hëna
Në lëndina lulesh
Qerpik të ergjënda.

Në për bokërrima
Si ngjyra ylberi
Kur të shikoj syçkat
Si dy rreze djelli.

Le ta dijë jotëmë
Dhe gjith njerëzia
S të duhet parfumi
Ti je vet magjija.

----------


## riza2008

Doli dielli për mbi male
Lisi hedh hijen mbi krua
Shtrihem embël mbi livadhe
Dhe dëgjoj këngët e tua.

Dëgjoj këngë e dëgjoj derte
        Iso mbaj e flas me vete.(1)

Aromë maji kërkon shpirti
Zë të ëmbël si bilbili
Kënga jote brezat rriti
Çeli gonxhet trëndafi


Dil këndo mbrete më mbrete
Dil këndo poshtë tek burimi
Embëlsi me fjal’e derte 
Ilaç që shëron tërbimin. 




Këndo dhe një këngë për mua
Se nuk bënet kiameti
Ta dish ti sa shum’ e dua
Sa vet valën që do deti.

P.S (1) Dy vargeshi perseritet pas çdo strofe

----------


## EDilo

*I NDERUARI RIZA, JANE ME TE VERTETE VARGJE TE THJESHTA PO SHUME TE BUKURA KETO QE NA  KE    HEDHE NE KETO FAQE.  PER MALSHOVEN DHE KENGEN  MALSHOVITE  KAM DEGJUAR* *SHUME NGA BILBILI I KENGES SHEPERJOTE DHE ME GJERE, TEFTA (HAXHI) DUDA, DIKUR KA QENE DHE MESUESE NE MALSHOVE , E  KENDONTE   NE  GRUPIN E MALSHOVES.  KAM DHE NJE FOTOGRAFI FATMIRISHT TE SAJ ME ATE GRUP.
JAM ME ORIGJINE SHEPERJOT, E  KUR LEXOVA  PLOT MALL E DESHIRE VARGJET E BUKURA QE KE SHKRUAR, ME DUKEJ SIKUR   ISHA     NE ATO CASTE NE  FSHATRAT E ZAGORISE , DUKE ECUR PER MALSHOVEN  E  SHQUAR QE NGA GJIRI I SAJ NXORI DHE SEJFULLANE  , ATE BURRE TE SHQUAR DHE POET AQ I KENDSHEM.*

----------


## riza2008

> *I NDERUARI RIZA, JANE ME TE VERTETE VARGJE TE THJESHTA PO SHUME TE BUKURA KETO QE NA  KE    HEDHE NE KETO FAQE.  PER MALSHOVEN DHE KENGEN  MALSHOVITE  KAM DEGJUAR* *SHUME NGA BILBILI I KENGES SHEPERJOTE DHE ME GJERE, TEFTA (HAXHI) DUDA, DIKUR KA QENE DHE MESUESE NE MALSHOVE , E  KENDONTE   NE  GRUPIN E MALSHOVES.  KAM DHE NJE FOTOGRAFI FATMIRISHT TE SAJ ME ATE GRUP.
> JAM ME ORIGJINE SHEPERJOT, E  KUR LEXOVA  PLOT MALL E DESHIRE VARGJET E BUKURA QE KE SHKRUAR, ME DUKEJ SIKUR   ISHA     NE ATO CASTE NE  FSHATRAT E ZAGORISE , DUKE ECUR PER MALSHOVEN  E  SHQUAR QE NGA GJIRI I SAJ NXORI DHE SEJFULLANE  , ATE BURRE TE SHQUAR DHE POET AQ I KENDSHEM.*


Shum faleminderit per mirseardhjen ne temen :"Kendoje kengen Malshovite".EDilo Malshova me Zagorien kane shume gjera te perbashketa.Kam patur fatin dhe kam ardhur dyhere ne krahinen tuaj kur kam qene i vogel.Njehere ne Zhej dhe heren tjeter kam qene ne Nivan(Me duket se 6 Korrik) ne festen qe organizohesh ne ate kohe se tani se di se a benet kjo feste.Gjat ketyre dy vizitave jam ndeshur me nje popull me shume kulture,teper mikprites.Kam lexuar vazhdimisht temen tuaj :A ka ndonje nga Zagoria dhe here pas here me vinte ne mendje e gjithe ajo krahine historike qe ka nxjerre gjith ata njerez te zgjuar ne te gjitha fushat.Une ne kete teme do te sjell ne vazhdimesi jo vetem krijimet e mia,por dhe kenget me te vjetra qe jane kenduar brez pas brezi per tu dhene mundesi miqve shokve ,por dhe kujtedo qe ka pasion keto kenge.Ardhja e jote u be nje shtyse per te komunikuar me nga afer me zakonet traditat e te dy krahinave tona te nderuara.Qofsh inderuar dhe i respektuar Z.Dilo.Me respekt Riza Çato

----------


## EDilo

*TE LUMTE I NDERUAR RIZA QE KE NDERMARRE DHE PO VAZHDON NE KETO FAQE  NJE PUNE ME TE VERTETE ME VLERA TE MEDHA. E KU KA ME BUKUR SE KENGET  POPULLORE, ATO QE BREZAT JA PASOJNE NJERI - TJETRIT? NE ME JU E JU ME NE KEMI SHUME TRADITA E ZAKONE TE PERBASHKETA, SE JEMI NE TE NJEJTEN LUGINE, E   JEMI  TE   RRETHUAR  ME MALE TE LARTE, AJRI I FRESKET E FLLADI  I ERES , UJIT E MREKULLUSHEM, BEN  QE  NGA ZEMRA VENDALIJVE T'U SHPERTHEJNE KETO XHEVAIRE   KENGE. ME BERE TANI QE SA HERE TE  HAP COM. TE VIZITOJ DHE FAQEN T'UAJ  AQ TE KENDESHME.  JU FALNDEROJ!   Eduard M. Dilo*

----------


## riza2008

> *TE LUMTE I NDERUAR RIZA QE KE NDERMARRE DHE PO VAZHDON NE KETO FAQE  NJE PUNE ME TE VERTETE ME VLERA TE MEDHA. E KU KA ME BUKUR SE KENGET  POPULLORE, ATO QE BREZAT JA PASOJNE NJERI - TJETRIT? NE ME JU E JU ME NE KEMI SHUME TRADITA E ZAKONE TE PERBASHKETA, SE JEMI NE TE NJEJTEN LUGINE, E   JEMI  TE   RRETHUAR  ME MALE TE LARTE, AJRI I FRESKET E FLLADI  I ERES , UJIT E MREKULLUSHEM, BEN  QE  NGA ZEMRA VENDALIJVE T'U SHPERTHEJNE KETO XHEVAIRE   KENGE. ME BERE TANI QE SA HERE TE  HAP COM. TE VIZITOJ DHE FAQEN T'UAJ  AQ TE KENDESHME.  JU FALNDEROJ!   Eduard M. Dilo*


Pershendetje Eduart! Po ju sjell nje varjant te kenges Malshovite te gershetuar me dogançen e "famshme" e cila ka mbizotruar ne ter jeten e brezave te pare ,por une e sjell pak te perpunuar.Respekte

Jam një vajzë Limarjote.


Jam nga vëndi këngës labçe
Ku cimadhi flet dogançe
Ku cimadhja flet me nojma
Mbretëresha që të njoma.

Refreni:

Jam një vajzë limarjote
Në për bot smë gjëndet shoqe
Rritur mbi dërras të bardhë
Kur më prek rrëshqas si ngjalë.

Çlodhem tek bregu sodolit
Dhe mbledh lule në selishtë
Natën i këndoj zëhollit
Për qylafin e fildishtë.

Refreni:.

Loz në rripa,loz në brigje
Mbledh sherbelin pirgje pirgje
Trupi mban erën e malit
Baluket  varur rreth ballit.

Refreni:

E vogël sa një mexhite
Unjam puro malshovite
Kush më do afrohet vetë
Mbrekullia shkrep rrufetë.


Refreni:

Jam një vajzë limarjote
Në për bot smë gjëndet shoqe
Rritur mbi dërras të bardhë
Kur më prek rrëshqas si ngjalë.

----------


## EDilo

*SA ME KENAQE O RIZA I MREKULLUSHEM ME KETO VARGJE  TE BUKURA  TE GERSHETUARA DHE ME "DOGANCEN", QE PERDORET SHPESH DHE NE  FSHATRAT T'ONA; TE  NJEJTEN GJUHE, TE NJEJTAT TRADITA , TE NJEJTAT ZAKONE  KEMI ATY SI KOMSHI QE JEMI MES MALEVE TE LARTE , KRENARE E HIJERENDE....
 ME KETO KUJTIME E BISEDA DHE AQ TE PAKTA QE BEME, ME FUTE  E ME BERE NJESH ME  VENDLINDJEN, TE CILEN KAM TANI AFRO DYMBEDHJETE VJET PA E PARE...*

----------


## Brari

malshovë a malëshovë

???

----------


## riza2008

Do këndoj një këngë labe
Me opinga pa çorape
Me kostum e me qylafe
Me dyfek hedhur kraqafe

        Do këndoj me gjith gjongul(1)
        Botën nga vëndi ta çkul.
        Ti them botës s’kam ndryshuar
         Jam një lab, një gur i çmuar.

Do këndoj me tallagane
Me jelek e me çitjane
Si kaçak që pret kurbane
Mal më mal,stane më stane.



Do këndoj për labërinë
Që me këngë e prishin zinë
E pin’ rakin’ me opingë
Gjoksin grop për trimërinë.



Do këndoj si lab i thekur
Për të gjall’ e për të vdekur
Brezat që nga pas do vinë
Lart ta ngrejnë labërinë.


P.S (1) Refreni

----------


## riza2008

Dua sdi çfar dua 
Nga duart e tua
Një zambak të bardhë
Dhe një kokërr ftua.
                                                        1
E dua zambakun
Që të ket arom
Si aroma jote 
Që më le në dhom

Dua ,sdi çfar dua
Nga buzët e tua
Atë fjal magjike
Që të thot të dua.
                                                            3
Ato buz të ëmbla 
Me aromë ftoi
Ajo fjal magjike 
Që më përvëloi.

Dua sdi çfar dua
Nga syçkat e tua
Me cep të qerpikut
Të luash me mua.
                                                            2
Me cep të qerpikut 
Të më japësh shënjë
E kupton ashiku
Që e pret në lëmë.

----------


## riza2008

Qan një qyqe tek një brinjë
Qan me zë me ulërimë.

        Ubën vite sprish dot zinë
         Qan me zë me ulërimë

Qan në arë qan në luginë
Qan me zë me ulërimë.

      Në breg xane e ndal vrapin 
       Qan për vete qan për fatin.

Shkon në punë e shkon në krua
Me të zeza gjer në thua.

        Nga do shkon me lot në sy
         Deti ja mbyti të dy.

Ngeli qyqe në një kullë
Ngeli pa djalë e pa burrë.

        Qan në dimër,qan në verë
         Ëndërron ,deti tja nxjerrë.

Qan me zë e qan me kujë
Thot të vdes të mos bëj bujë.

          Ja dhe vdiqa që tani
           Kush ti qajë ata të dy.

Qyqja nis vain me derte
Gur më gur mbrete më mbrete.

            Jo ska fund vajtimi saj
             Dhinbja hidhet skaj më skaj.

Unnga larg po e dëgjoj
Dhe në heshtje nis vajtoj.

----------


## riza2008

Uvu qeleshi në valle 
Hop qeleshi,bumb qeleshi
Pse si dhat atë që deshi
Ta hiqte vallen tek sheshi.

           Uvu qeleshi në valle
            Hop qeleshi,bumb qeleshi,
           Kur se deshi pse e qeshi
           Përse e preku tek veshi.

Uvu qeleshi në valle
Hop qeleshi,bumb qeleshi
Do lakror me gjellë prej preshi
Tja tolli nusia që deshi.

          Uvu qeleshi në valle
          Hop qeleshi,bumb qeleshi
          Pi raki e ha mish keci
          Dredh mustaqet gjer tek veshi.

Uvu qeleshi në valle 
Hop qeleshi bumb qeleshi
Pse syzeza e përqeshi,
Kur hante përshesh tek vreshti.

            Uvu qeleshi në valle
             Hop qeleshi bumb qeleshi
             Nata për të buzëqeshi
            Do marri nusen që deshi.

----------


## riza2008

Hajde moj lanete.

Deg’ e borzilokut
Më ngeli në duar
Ç’pate që s’më erdhe
Kush na ka mallkuar.
                                    Arom’ trëndafili
                                     Më kërkonte shpirti
                                      Më ngeli e varur
                                       Unaza tek gishti.
Refreni :Ç’pate moj lanete
               Omoj shpirt trazuar
                 Më lodhe më trete
                 Më ke përvëluar.

Do ti var në gushë
Ngjyrat e ylberit
Ti them perëndisë
Kjo ka lind nga djelli.
                                    Ti them hënës natën
                                     Mos dil disa javë
                                     Se një yll i bukur
                                     Po i vjen vërdall.
Mos mu fshih lanete
               Se jam perëndia
                 Do ti fal të gjitha
                 Ç’far më ka shtëpia.

Pse më shikon shtrëmbër
O zemre dalldisur
Të shof shpesh në endërr
Bëhem mëndie krisur.
                                             Veç ti je për mua
                                              E unë veç për ty
                                              Plastë shpirti keq 
                                               Që të pa në sy.
Hajde moj lanete
        Hajde se më çmënde
        Mos mendo për mua
        Po për veten tënde.

Eja bashkë ti djegim
Shpirtrat e trazuar
Flakën ti vëm botës
Duke përqafuar

----------


## riza2008

Qaj me lot për ty o nënë

E mora rrugën në këmbë
Qaj me lot për ty o nënë.

Rrug e gjatdhe rrug e rëndë
Qaj me lot

Një qiri ta ndeza mbrëmë
Qaj me

Në ëndërr dëgjova zënë
Qaj me lot 

Zgjohu biro dhe nis këngë
Qaj me lot.

Këngë që të tundi vëndë
Qaj me lot.

Këngë të lehtë a këngë të rëndë
Qaj me lot

Si bilbili nënë tëndë
Qaj me lot.

Ta dëgjoj e mjera nënë
Qaj me lot .

Nisi zemra të më dhëmbë
Qaj me lot..

Dridhet trupi këmbët  pëndë
Qaj me lot

Tundet qerpiku për shënjë
Qaj me lot ..

Për një valle e ngrej zënë
Qaj me lot..

I ngrej gishtat në pëllëmbë
Qaj me lot për ty o nënë.

Dredh shaminsipër mbi hënë
Qaj me lot.

----------


## riza2008

Fërshëllima të jep shënjë
Cicërima ta njef zënë
S’di ç’të ndodhi s’ma ke thënë
Të prita natën pa hënë.


 Fërshëllima cicërima 
        Del vajza si vetëtima.
        Fërshëllimë e cicërimë
         Si veriu në luginë.

Kur cicëroje tek shtogu
Fërshëlleja tek qershija
Nga marazi dridhej floku
Lutesha tek perëndia

Natën gjumi nuk më zinte
Mëndja krejt e turbulluar
Shpirti sinjalin e priste
Fërshëllim të drithëruar.

----------


## laura_st

pershendetje!do doja te dija pak me shum per gjuhen DOGANCE.

----------

